# qemu bridge, Host+VM via 1 Interface

## doedel

Hi Leute,

ich bastel da nun schon den ganzen Abend dran herum und finde keine Lösung.

Folgendes Szenario: Ich hab eine oder mehrere VMs mit qemu. Erstmal würde es auch mit einer VM reichen, mehr wär aber natürlich besser.

Ich hab mehrere LAN-Karten im Rechner. Wenn ich über eine ungenutzte eine bridge mache, wie in den vielen Tutorials im Netz beschrieben, bekomm ich von aussen Zugang auf die Dienste der VM. 

Jetzt will ich das aber alles über eine LAN Karte laufen lassen. Also das normale Netzwerk und Internet für den PC soll über eth2 rein/raus und gleichzeitig will ich über eth2 auch auf die VMs kommen. Ebenfalls will ich von lokal an dem Rechner auf die VMs kommen.

Router 192.168.178.1

Host 192.168.178.10

Maske /24

VMs sollen 192.168.178.11 und aufwärts bekommen, sollen von jedem anderen Host im Netzwerk erreichbar sein.

und das alles eben nur über eth2.

Ist das so überhaupt möglich?

----------

## papahuhn

Ja, ist kein Problem.

----------

## doedel

Hehe, das freut mich ja schonmal, ich hab schon gezweifelt... Kannst du mir vielleicht auch nen tipp geben, wo ich dazu was finde? Oder kurz was dazu schreiben?

----------

## papahuhn

Du schreibst ja nicht, woran es bei Dir scheitert. Eigentlich gibt es da keine Besonderheiten - außer, dass die Host-IP nicht mehr auf eth2 sondern auf der Bridge konfiguriert werden muss.

----------

